# Favorite way to cook Deer back strap



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I just wanted to know you favorite way to cook deer backstrap. Mine is.

Cut back straps in to stakes. Marinate in zesty italian dressing over night in refrigerator untill you 
are about to cook them. I wrap them with bacon and grill them untill the bacon is crispy and injoy

My wife likes to cut them in to about 1''x1'' squares then she puts them in egg bath and then breads
them in flower and fry them in a cast iron skillet with a little with of oil..

Hope to see some good ways to cook some back straps....


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Salt & Pepper little olive oil to keep them from sticking to hot grill
Sometimes a little Chef Paul
Rare

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Steaks on the grill....medium rare.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some backstrap and tenderloin usually get put on the grill just a little bit after the meat gets into camp.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG that is exactly what I pictured. LOL.

I put some McCormick Montreal Steak seasoning on them and put them in the frying pan with olive oil. Cooked medium rare. They never make it to summer for the grill.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't over cook it.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

put in ziplock the night befor with soesauce ( bad spelling) bbq sauce, steak spice, plus a few other things that I find in the house and then a can of coke. Cook on the bbq rare and there ya go.

Sometimes I will do the same thing except I dont cut them into steak size peices and I stap little slits in it and stuff peices of garlic in then cook the whole strap in my smoker. Cut into thin strips with the slicer it makes a great roast.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> Don't over cook it.


It was dead befor you put it in the freezer it only has to die once haha.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to say I cut mine into small steaks about a 1/2" thick. They cook quick that way so you don't have to cook them long to get them medium-rare.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Raw on a stick


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> what the heck was I thinking when I posted that?lol I meant rare not raw and just to make it clear the stick is a kabob stick....didn't want you guys to think some nut in Ohio was walking around chewing on a raw piece of meat stuck on a tree branch!!lol


Now we think you are just trying to cover your disgusting habit.......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

med rare with some melted butter, nothing else!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well maybe one or two!


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Not even an ice cold beer?lol


Oh you have to have a couple of ice cold beers when you eat deer.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Marinated overnight in some Pabst Blue Ribbon mixed with some sea salt, cracked pepper and minced garlic. Then tossed on the grill and cooked till rare and topped with red peppers and white onions sauted in bacon grease. One of my favorite meals ever!


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Marinated overnight in some Pabst Blue Ribbon mixed with some sea salt, cracked pepper and minced garlic. Then tossed on the grill and cooked till rare and topped with red peppers and white onions sauted in bacon grease. One of my favorite meals ever!


thats sounds good i will have to try that sometime!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Marinated overnight in some Pabst Blue Ribbon mixed with some sea salt, cracked pepper and minced garlic. Then tossed on the grill and cooked till rare and topped with red peppers and white onions sauted in bacon grease. One of my favorite meals ever!


What time is dinner?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

You dont need much sea salt, about half a teaspoon, about the same with the cracked pepper, and as much garlic as you want. Just make sure you use fresh garlic and not the pre-minced stuff in the oil. The oil will prevent alot of the flavor from seeping into the beer, its the alchohol that alows the flavors to penetrate the meat.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Another way I like to cook em is to do it blackened style. I mix 2 tbl spoons of brown sugar with 1/3 cup of cajun seasoning and rub it into the meat real good. Heat up a cast iron skillet on medium high, when its good and hot, toss a wad of butter on it and lay the straps on the melted butter. I usually throw a few halved jalepenos on the skillet too.


----------



## jsb57 (Oct 4, 2012)

cut thin dip them in egg then in flour with pepper and garlic powder then fry in butter in pan on medium heat until golden brown


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

You guys gotta try my recipe it is the only way I cook them now. I lay the back strap out and cut it in about 2" thick sections then cut a incision in the side but not cutting all the way threw then stuff it with cream cheese and a slice of jalapeño pinch it closed wrap a slice of applewood or peppered bacon around it, put a tooth pic threw it holding the bacon in place and throw it on the BBQ grill. You wanna talk about good!! The bacon adds a lot to the flavor


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Savage250 said:


> You guys gotta try my recipe it is the only way I cook them now. I lay the back strap out and cut it in about 2" thick sections then cut a incision in the side but not cutting all the way threw then stuff it with cream cheese and a slice of jalapeño pinch it closed wrap a slice of applewood or peppered bacon around it, put a tooth pic threw it holding the bacon in place and throw it on the BBQ grill. You wanna talk about good!! The bacon adds a lot to the flavor


That sounds awesome! Im a big fan of bacon and jalepenos on most anything. Im gonna have to try that recipe out. Thanks for shareing


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a rifle deer hunt end of this month, only problem is if I get one these little coues deer arent big enough for all these recipes !! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I pulled out of a Mears quail hunt years ago so my dog wouldn't get mistaken for a Coues deer. They have nice racks though. What unit Ed ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I usually hunt 34A , this year 24B. I saw some nice ones last year in 24B while staying at the lake.

yeah, I use to hunt the mearns when I had dogs, I sure miss that hunt.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I made this dish when I got my elk into camp. I took a tenderloin an seasoned it with salt, pepper, garlic powder, red wine and worchestershire sauce. I cut up some onion and jalepeno pepper and then wrapped it and a potato in tin foil and baked over the coals of a campfire. Melted in my mouth! Did the same with a grouse and it was just as good.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Whole tender lions or backstrap cut into 6" longsections split long ways not all the way thru. Marinaded in Allegro marinade when available or italian dressing. Stuff with purple onion slices, bell pepper slices mixed with hatch chiles covered with shredded habenero pepper cheese grated. Seal closed with wrapped thick sliced pepper bacon and grilled until bacon is slightly crispy. Served with baked potatoe with habenero cheese and butter, sea salt and COLD beer!!!! other wise salt and peppered on the outside edge of the camp fire on-a-stick, while potatoes are cooking in the coals wrapped in foil, with several beers and the talk of a shot of a life time . This is sometimes the best tasting if I recall. Camp fire meals to me are some of the most memorable meals. maybe its the friends and company that make the meals the food just supplements the event!!!! If cooking at home see first part of post.( Friends optional) requires more deer!!!! LOL


----------

